# Doing #insert annoyance# in games has to stop!!!



## Daniel Kay (May 7, 2010)

Aloha ya all.

Another time for "list what's bugging you" for video games.


One trend that's annoying the F out of me lately is "hit-pausing", this appears in a lot of action titles lately, this odd trend to pause the game for the fraction of a second when you land a hit.
I don't get why this is so popular, it makes the game seem like it's lagging.

Now you may say "it's only such a short pause, surely not annoying", well it maybe wouldn't be, if in most action titles you wouldn't deal out hits like popcorn. After all people wouldn't mind lag either if it was just once every 10 minutes for a fraction of a second, buuut we know that's not how it works .


So what are your annoyances or trends that need to be brought to a hold?

PS:
Oh yea and in advance, let's ignore DRM, I think we can ALL agree on that this is an annoyance .


----------



## Kajet (May 7, 2010)

QTEs, FUCK YOU SHENMUE, FUCK YOU SO HARD.


----------



## sunandshadow (May 7, 2010)

MMOs with player shops.  Incredibly f-ing annoying to have 200 of these making clutter and lag, not searchable, and if the game has a nice world marketplace player shops drain products away from it so the marketplace is always half empty.


----------



## Willow (May 7, 2010)

Escort missions need to drop off the face of the Earth


----------



## Truth (May 7, 2010)

Those cutscenes where you need to press buttons within a time limit.


----------



## Daniel Kay (May 7, 2010)

Truth said:


> Those cutscenes where you need to press buttons within a time limit.



Quick time events, yea those have to go.


----------



## Verin Asper (May 7, 2010)

Cars that break Physics: WHY AM I GOING SO FUCKING FAAAAAAST


----------



## Willow (May 7, 2010)

Weapons that do less damage than they should, and weapons that do more damage than they should

My shotgun will only hurt you a little but my knife will end you, what?!


----------



## Verin Asper (May 7, 2010)

back tracking: wait wait wait, I gotta go back to the FIRST area to get something for the 5th area to which will open something up for the 3rd area so I can go to the 6th one?


----------



## Oovie (May 7, 2010)

Can't think of a game annoyance other than something related, is people who don't use a headset. All the echo ear rapes and they never learn.


----------



## Verin Asper (May 7, 2010)

Oovie said:


> Can't think of a game annoyance other than something related, is people who don't use a headset. All the echo ear rapes and they never learn.


psh, pro's dont need headsets :V


----------



## Ibuuyk (May 7, 2010)

Colette's voice in Tales of Symphonia, first thing that came to mind.


----------



## Alstor (May 7, 2010)

Grenades that can be thrown 3/4th of the way across the map. Especially in "realistic" games.


----------



## Ishnuvalok (May 7, 2010)

Kajet said:


> QTEs, FUCK YOU SHENMUE, FUCK YOU SO HARD.



Unless they're a central part of gameplay. God of War did this well, Fahrenheit (Indigo Prophecy) and Heavy Rain did this excellently.

Edit: Oh wait, you named shenmue......but shenmue was good D:


----------



## Vaelarsa (May 7, 2010)

Crysix Fousen said:


> back tracking: wait wait wait, I gotta go back to the FIRST area to get something for the 5th area to which will open something up for the 3rd area so I can go to the 6th one?


I love that shit.

Things I hate:
- Quick time events. FUCK quick time events. 
- Checkpoints every five seconds. Pussy bullshit.
- More cutscenes than there is actual gameplay.
- Getting the best weapon for the very last boss fight or last short sequence of ending events, with no "start over with overpowered weapon" or "continue on in game" option.
- Escort missions.
- Timed stuff.
- Leaving out half of the features, so you have to pay extra for it later. (Fucking Sims.)


----------



## Willow (May 7, 2010)

Bosses you have to fight more than once or twice

If you're gonna fight a boss more than once, at least make the second battle significantly shorter, or make the first battle short and then make the second one a climax

But don't drag it out for like, 4 or 5 battles that get increasingly _longer_


----------



## Tao (May 7, 2010)

The thing that makes me rage the most is random encounters. You want to go heal up? TOO BAD. You want to just go to the next story point? NOPE.


----------



## FurFox4Ever (May 7, 2010)

a loud constant buzzing noise and screaming from other players on xbox live in matchmaking needs to stop >.o


----------



## Teco (May 7, 2010)

Sex scenes. :V Thats what the internets are fur


----------



## sunandshadow (May 7, 2010)

Teco said:


> Sex scenes. :V Thats what the internets are fur


Definitely disagree with that one. :???:  I'd much rather go the opposite direction and see more online games be restricted to players over 18, and none of this chat filtering or attitude that adults aren't allowed to be adults cause of the dumb little kiddies on the server.


----------



## Daniel Kay (May 7, 2010)

Teco said:


> Sex scenes. :V Thats what the internets are fur



Sex scenes as pure "bait", yes those are cheap.

Sex generally in a mature game that shows intimacy, definitely DON'T remove those, sadly it seems like we haven't arrived at the point yet.


----------



## Seas (May 7, 2010)

Those scripted events where they take away all your stuff.
Stalker: Clear Sky, for example, has a no-goaround door which you open, a trap triggers, you get stunned, and bandits steal all your stuff.
Well, I threw out every single thing in my inventory 2 meters away from the door, opened it, and the vast nothing that was in my inventory is all that disappeared. 
Then I proceeded to pick up the thrown out stuff 2 meters away.


----------



## Misterraptor (May 7, 2010)

Flags in Halo Games.
WHO THE FUCK HAS A WAR OVER FLAGS?


----------



## Alstor (May 7, 2010)

Games with an insane amount of possible, yet very similar, endings.

"HAI! THIS GAME HAS 256 ENDINGS! AND THEY'RE ALL ALMOST EXACTLY THE SAME! WE'RE SO COOL!"

i.e. Fallout 3. Different slideshows will not cut as multiple endings.


----------



## MitchZer0 (May 7, 2010)

Controversy, Jack Thompson anyone?

It's like "AHHH, this game has gun!!!! IT'S BAD!!!! AHH, RED STUFF IN A JAR!!!!!!!!! IT COULD BE BLOOD!!!!!!!!1!!! I don't care if it's actaully jam, if it's red and gushy, it's BLOOOOOOOD!!!!! AND WILL MAKE KIDS BECOME TERRORISTS!!!!".


----------



## Riley (May 7, 2010)

I wish games would stop taking themselves so seriously nowadays.  Seriously Halo, you're just a cheap ripoff of StarCraft, not the modern-day epic you're pretending to be.  Just Cause 2 is amazingly fun because it realizes what the player would want to do in a huge world filled with explosive things: blow shit up.  

I want to have fun, not be lectured on why the game I'm playing is so damn important.


----------



## Teco (May 7, 2010)

sunandshadow said:


> Definitely disagree with that one. :???:  I'd much rather go the opposite direction and see more online games be restricted to players over 18, and none of this chat filtering or attitude that adults aren't allowed to be adults cause of the dumb little kiddies on the server.



:V

What. 

No I mean. A big red O appears on screen. BUTTON MASH TO FUCK THAT BITCH.

UNF UNF UNF. OOOOOOOOOOOOH YOU MISSED THE X. YOU DIDNT PULL OUT IN TIME. Dont pass Go.


----------



## Silver Dragon (May 7, 2010)

Riley Bladepaw said:


> Just Cause 2 is amazingly fun because it realizes what the player would want to do in a huge world filled with explosive things: blow shit up.



And the ninjas!  Don't forget killing ninjas!  

Also riding on top of a fighter jet that's about to crash directly into an enemy base whilst firing your dual pistols is pretty cool.


----------



## Daniel Kay (May 7, 2010)

Teco said:


> :V
> 
> What.
> 
> ...



THAT is in the same category as quicktime events which already got a HELL NO stamp on them


----------



## Teco (May 7, 2010)

Daniel Kay said:


> THAT is in the same category as quicktime events which already got a HELL NO stamp on them



yeah but there's really no reason for that in any way you could implement it.


----------



## sunandshadow (May 7, 2010)

Teco said:


> :V
> 
> What.
> 
> ...


Have to say I'm glad I never encountered a scene like that in a game.  I've played some good hentai dating sims though.


----------



## Dasaki (May 7, 2010)

Games that have absolutely NO way to pause them. THANKS FOR KILLING ME SACRED 2, ALL I WANTED TO DO IS PISS BUT NO YOU HAD TO HAVE ME KILLED BECAUSE I CAN'T PAUSE THE FREEKIN GAME!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (May 7, 2010)

I thought of a good one but my friend wouldn't STFU and I forgot... >.>


----------



## Oovie (May 7, 2010)

Crysix Fousen said:


> psh, pro's dont need headsets :V


I have no clue what you're talking about. That's no pro attitude!


----------



## Luca (May 7, 2010)

The fact that games are getting shorter and shorter campains. When I buy a game I want to be able to make it last more than two days! How long was the new splinter cells campaing? 5 hours? Bullshit that's not worth $60.


----------



## Metal_Skunk (May 7, 2010)

Luca said:


> The fact that games are getting shorter and shorter campains. When I buy a game I want to be able to make it last more than two days! How long was the new splinter cells campaing? 5 hours? Bullshit that's not worth $60.


 
This

And the fact that most multiplayer modes are the same "shoot the player infront of you and you win". I would like a little more inovation.


----------



## FoxyM (May 7, 2010)

Games about movies (which is already kinda a bad idea, I mean I watch it I don't want to really play it .-.) that don't even really follow the movie's storyline, it's like why make a friggen game about a "MOVIE" and then be like "Oh that's the guy from the movie but he's got nothing to do with this storyline :>"


----------



## Metal_Skunk (May 7, 2010)

FoxyM said:


> Games about movies (which is already kinda a bad idea, I mean I watch it I don't want to really play it .-.) that don't even really follow the movie's storyline, it's like why make a friggen game about a "MOVIE" and then be like "Oh that's the guy from the movie but he's got nothing to do with this storyline :>"


 
Don't forget about the vice versa too. :3 Movies about games, that ignore the original content of a game and they just make up a story of their own (Friggin...Doom...). Also, damn that RE: Apocalypse, they made Nemesis a pussy. >:U


----------



## Kajet (May 8, 2010)

Graphics whoring, Yeah, sure, stuff LOOKS like eye-porn but is it FUN? If not fuck you, I'll play something that gives me a reason to play it. Also think about this: You've got a super fast paced blood & guts FPS, how are you going to have time to look around much? Make an adventure game with eye-orgasm graphics.



FoxyM said:


> Games about movies (which is already kinda a bad idea, I mean I watch it I don't want to really play it .-.) that don't even really follow the movie's storyline, it's like why make a friggen game about a "MOVIE" and then be like "Oh that's the guy from the movie but he's got nothing to do with this storyline :>"



I like the matrix's idea, Make the game and movie connected BUT don't follow the same people, so you've got one storyline, but two points of view on what happens.


----------



## Unsilenced (May 8, 2010)

Attention medics in Bad Company 2:


STOP




FUCKING





REVIVING






ME


Seriously, there are 30 snipers, 20 machine gunners, 3 tanks and a hippo aiming at me. Reviving me again WILL NOT FUCKING HELP. I don't care if you get 50 points, every time you do it, I die again and my KDR goes down. By the 80th revive, I'm doing pretty shittily. 

So... yeah. 

CUT THAT SHIT OUT.


----------



## Alstor (May 8, 2010)

Unsilenced said:


> Seriously, there are *48* snipers, *2* machine gunners, 3 tanks and a hippo aiming at me.


Fix'd for accuracy.


----------



## Mailbox (May 8, 2010)

Alstor said:


> Games with an insane amount of possible, yet very similar, endings.
> 
> "HAI! THIS GAME HAS 256 ENDINGS! AND THEY'RE ALL ALMOST EXACTLY THE SAME! WE'RE SO COOL!"
> 
> i.e. Fallout 3. Different slideshows will not cut as multiple endings.



And Heavy Rain. 



Spoiler



Same person did it everyyyy ending, real murder *mystery* my ass.


----------



## Daniel Kay (May 8, 2010)

> Originally Posted by Alstor  View Post
> Games with an insane amount of possible, yet very similar, endings.
> 
> "HAI! THIS GAME HAS 256 ENDINGS! AND THEY'RE ALL ALMOST EXACTLY THE SAME! WE'RE SO COOL!"
> ...



I can remember when they made the biiiig announcement of having so many different endings, all animated... slide shows do NOT count as animation, Beth.


----------



## Takun (May 8, 2010)

Stats.


THIS GAME HAS 20 DIFFERENT STATS THAT REALLY DO NOTHING BUT MAKE THE GAME EASY AS FUCK AND WE'RE GOING TO MAKE YOU LEVEL THEM FOR ONE SMALL FUCKING REQUIRED PART THEN YOU'LL NEVER HAVE TO USE IT AGAIN.

Fuck you MGS2 grip training.  Fuck you.


----------



## Verin Asper (May 8, 2010)

Misterraptor said:


> Flags in Halo Games.
> WHO THE FUCK HAS A WAR OVER FLAGS?


Unreal Tournament 3 explained their reason for having Flags on the battlefield

THE FLAGS ARE RESPAWN GENERATORS


Oovie said:


> I have no clue what you're talking about. That's no  pro attitude!


I'm so Pro that you gotta guess what I'm doing for the team. You think I'm gonna go sniping with a sniper rifle out, nope :V


----------



## Unsilenced (May 8, 2010)

Alstor said:


> Fix'd for accuracy.



True that. 



Also: Fuck you, assault class. Has it ever occurred to you that the sniper/engineer/medic that has been dancing around you, shooting you and knifing your face for the last 5 minutes might WANT something from you? Like, I don't know, AMMO?






Furthermore: Snipers: YOU ARE NOT HELPING. YOU MAY THINK YOU ARE HELPING, BUT YOU ARE NOT HELPING. This goes doubly so for snipers that set up RIGHT NEXT TO ANOTHER SNIPER. THERE IS ANOTHER FUCKING SNIPER RIGHT THERE. I THINK HE HAS IT COVERED. CHANGE YOUR FUCKING CLASS OR FIND ANOTHER PLACE TO SNIPE FROM. 

Of course, I can't complain too much about snipers that group together. It's fun as hell when the other team does it. "Oh hey look, a group of 5 snipers sitting right next to each other. What's that Mr.M60? You want to go over and talk to them? And you want to bring Mr.Fraggy too?"


----------



## Verin Asper (May 8, 2010)

Designated camping spots, they all scream "hey camp this spot due to its a choke point, hell drop a sentry as there is no way around to destroy it but to just throw bodies at it."


----------



## Unsilenced (May 8, 2010)

Crysix Fousen said:


> Designated camping spots, they all scream "hey camp this spot due to its a choke point, hell drop a sentry as there is no way around to destroy it but to just throw bodies at it."



Battlefield 2142 can suck my cock. 

Anyone who has played "Titan Mode" knows exactly what I'm talking about.


----------



## Bando (May 8, 2010)

Unsilenced said:


> Furthermore: Snipers: YOU ARE NOT HELPING. YOU MAY THINK YOU ARE HELPING, BUT YOU ARE NOT HELPING. This goes doubly so for snipers that set up RIGHT NEXT TO ANOTHER SNIPER. THERE IS ANOTHER FUCKING SNIPER RIGHT THERE. I THINK HE HAS IT COVERED. CHANGE YOUR FUCKING CLASS OR FIND ANOTHER PLACE TO SNIPE FROM.
> 
> Of course, I can't complain too much about snipers that group together. It's fun as hell when the other team does it. "Oh hey look, a group of 5 snipers sitting right next to each other. What's that Mr.M60? You want to go over and talk to them? And you want to bring Mr.Fraggy too?"



Holy shit this. I HATE THOSE GODDAMN USELESS SNIPERS!! Half the team sits there doing nothing, not even using their own C4 to kill the tank that rolled in, or pull out the pistol to kill enemies. I'm doing all the fucking work for you worthless little bitches.


----------



## Verin Asper (May 8, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> Holy shit this. I HATE THOSE GODDAMN USELESS SNIPERS!! Half the team sits there doing nothing, not even using their own C4 to kill the tank that rolled in, or pull out the pistol to kill enemies. I'm doing all the fucking work for you worthless little bitches.


I love it when snipers bitch when I supposedly took their kill


----------



## Bando (May 8, 2010)

Crysix Fousen said:


> I love it when snipers bitch when I supposedly took their kill



HURR I WAS GONNA GET HIM!!!

You've been sitting there for 10 minutes there missing shots. I've capped two command posts and done a shitload of heals and kills. SUCK IT.


----------



## Verin Asper (May 8, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> HURR I WAS GONNA GET HIM!!!
> 
> You've been sitting there for 10 minutes there missing shots. I've capped two command posts and done a shitload of heals and kills. SUCK IT.


I'm sorry I wanted to make sure when the game ended you got 0 kills and 21 deaths


----------



## Unsilenced (May 8, 2010)

Crysix Fousen said:


> I love it when snipers bitch when I supposedly took their kill



Heh, yeah. If it's taking a sniper more than one shot, they're doing it wrong. A sniper should go for people who are just sitting there not moving... like other snipers, for example. If none of those are to be found, OUR TEAM HAS TOO MANY SNIPERS. BE A FUCKING MEDIC OR SOME SHIT.


----------



## Bando (May 8, 2010)

Unsilenced said:


> Heh, yeah. If it's taking a sniper more than one shot, they're doing it wrong. A sniper should go for people who are just sitting there not moving... like other snipers, for example. If none of those are to be found, OUR TEAM HAS TOO MANY SNIPERS. BE A *FUCKING MEDIC* OR SOME SHIT.



You called? I actually like being productive.

RAEG story: One of our crates in rush is armed, and a bunch of dumbass snipers are just standing around glued to their scoped, not disarming objectives. They lost us the match. FFFFFFFFFFUUUUUU-


----------



## Unsilenced (May 8, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> You called? I actually like being productive.
> 
> RAEG story: One of our crates in rush is armed, and a bunch of dumbass snipers are just standing around glued to their scoped, not disarming objectives. They lost us the match. FFFFFFFFFFUUUUUU-



Whenever I see something like that, I make it my mission to friendly fire the fuck out of those people. Granted, it doesn't do any damage, but suddenly find yourself (and the other 10 snipers you were circle jerking with up on that ledge) surrounded by hellfire and mortars will wake you up, even if it can't kill you.


----------



## Icky (May 8, 2010)

Unsilenced said:


> Whenever I see something like that, I make it my mission to friendly fire the fuck out of those people. Granted, it doesn't do any damage, but suddenly find yourself (and the other 10 snipers you were circle jerking with up on that ledge) surrounded by hellfire and mortars will wake you up, even if it can't kill you.



Hah. One time I dropped an emergency airdrop (I know lol codmw2) (which is a big pack of planes or other goodies), and this random idiot came and took one. I'd be cool with it if he didn't take my fucking AC130.

I went over and knifed him a few times, to show I was pissed, nothing new. He left, and I came back with a riot shield. 

I kept running in front of him as he was moving around a building so he could climb up top and shoot. Once he did get up there, I made sure to block his line of fire as much as I possibly could. 

He eventually quit the lobby. 

Anyways, yeah, having shitty teammates sucks.


----------



## Unsilenced (May 8, 2010)

Unlocks/achievments/medals/whatever that require you to get X kills/points with weapon/attachment A

You know what I'm talking about. 

"You can get 50 gamerscore and an ubermatic killzor9001, but first you have to make 20 kills with this moist turd." 

FFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUU


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (May 8, 2010)

Bad voice acting.

Come on, if me and my friends can act the scene out better than you, you have failed at your job...


----------



## Riley (May 8, 2010)

Crysix Fousen said:


> Unreal Tournament 3 explained their reason for having Flags on the battlefield
> 
> THE FLAGS ARE RESPAWN GENERATORS



I love how there wasn't a tournament in Unreal Tournament 3.


----------



## Daniel Kay (May 8, 2010)

Bloodshot_Eyes said:


> Bad voice acting.
> 
> Come on, if me and my friends can act the scene out better than you, you have failed at your job...



Oh dear, reminds me of how badly butchered the German version of the "starship troopers" game was, I always say they must have deliberately picked the worst possible voice actors they could find to do this.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (May 8, 2010)

Daniel Kay said:


> Oh dear, reminds me of how badly butchered the German version of the "starship troopers" game was, I always say they must have deliberately picked the worst possible voice actors they could find to do this.



To me one game stands out in the department of bad voice acting, "Chaos Wars"...


----------



## Imperial Impact (May 8, 2010)

Mary sues.


----------



## Seas (May 8, 2010)

Obligatory companions/pets.
I wish I could select "NO pet" in Torchlight, or at least butcher my cat/dog as last resort food source.


----------



## Imperial Impact (May 8, 2010)

Bloodshot_Eyes said:


> Bad voice acting.
> 
> Come on, if me and my friends can act the scene out better than you, you have failed at your job...


 Like SSF4?


----------



## Verin Asper (May 8, 2010)

Riley Bladepaw said:


> I love how there wasn't a tournament in Unreal Tournament 3.


maybe it takes place in the Unreal Tournament time line and it was more of a War using stuff they used in the Tournaments.


----------



## Metal_Skunk (May 8, 2010)

Also, I hate how the industry is pumping out half assed games. They seem to always make a game 1/2 finished and expect to pay $60 for it, then finish it off in patches or DLC they want us to pay for. So instead of a $60 for a game we end up paying $70+ for 1/2 of the game + DLC after purchase.


----------



## Verin Asper (May 8, 2010)

Metal_Skunk said:


> Also, I hate how the industry is pumping out half assed games. They seem to always make a game 1/2 finished and expect to pay $60 for it, then finish it off in patches or DLC they want us to pay for. So instead of a $60 for a game we end up paying $70+ for 1/2 of the game + DLC after purchase.


unless its valve and theres a good chance those DLC's are free :V

fuck you 360 owners, you gotta pay for your DLCs


----------



## Vaelarsa (May 8, 2010)

Attacking a creature in PWi, and having some dickface come over and try to steal my quest kills because it's only attacking me now. Well, fuck you too. I'll just team with my lvl 60 veno boyfriend and have him kill every last of that enemy in sight for half an hour.
Yeah. That's right. Sign off you little bitch.


----------



## Shiralith (May 9, 2010)

1. Hacks and mods that make everyone but the user lag to ridiculous amounts.
Example: Superjump in Halo: Combat Evolved

2. "Secret" weapons that everyone knows where to get them from that make anyone whose computer's not very good crash or get exception errors.
Example: The Full Spectrum Vision in Chronopolis (Halo Custom Edition)

3. Teabagging. Come on, really? Immature dumbasses trying to rape my dead body?

4. Timed missions.
Example: Metroid Fusion. You have to fight the last boss as the space station's crashing in to a planet, and you only have two minutes to escape in the first place. Easy battle, but still, really?

5. "Dead-end endings" in open-world games, where either you die or otherwise can't keep playing even while there's still tons of stuff to do after you beat the game.
Examples: Fallout 3 without Broken Steel, where you die in the end because you go in a radiation filled room, and Super Metroid, where right after you kill the Mother Brain and get the hyper beam, the entire planet explodes. Both leave you trying to figure out how to continue the game. BUT YOU CAN'T.

5. Noob tubes, and other cheap, ridiculously accurate, easy to use, insta-kill weapons.
Example: The noob tube from Modern Warfare. Just think about this if you don't play Modern Warfare: You're on a killing streak and one kill away from calling in another chopper, then BOOM. You go flying across the map for no apparent reason.

6. Camping. Pretty self-explanatory, it's when people stay in one place without leaving the area, usually with a shotgun or other powerful weapon.

7. Idiots who don't deserve headsets.
Examples: (These are all true stories) Little kids singing in to the microphone, idiots bragging about how they "pwnzored your n00b ass", crazy people ranting about politics, and people screaming at you and accusing you of hacking because you killed them.

8. Attack spamming in fighting games.
Example: In games like Soul Calibur, one of the most annoying things you can do is stand in a corner and keep using the same attack OVER AND OVER AGAIN. 

9. Text spamming.
Example: In PC games that don't support headsets, people typing random letters and covering up half of your screen with their spam, so no one can see anything.


----------



## Runefox (May 9, 2010)

Unsilenced said:


> Whenever I see something like that, I make it my mission to friendly fire the fuck out of those people.



So instead of doing something about objectives yourself, you preoccupy yourself with fucking around with your teammates. Hey, I wonder why you lose? They're meat shield distractions and they'll occasionally get kills. Leave 'em alone and concentrate on moving up.

As a Recon, I spot the shit out of everything and cover the objectives. When I'm in a group moving up, I motion mine. I haven't played much recently, but I've been going Assault more often than anything else. AN-94 + foregrip = <3 Snipe-capable assault rifle that does a ton of damage and has very little recoil. Offset by "semi-auto" fire (2-round bursts), which I prefer.

When I'm playing alone, I play alone - I don't give two shits about you or anyone else who's playing, be they all Recons or whatever. I'll spot for people, I'll motion mine, I'll shoot at people shooting at them, but I don't care about them because I can't communicate with them. If I'm in a squad with friends, I'll follow the leader and support (or if it's just two of us, we'll just stick together and do whatever). There are times when I can single-handedly break stalemates.

If there's one thing at all that I can't understand about BC2 is why the Medics get MG's. They move faster than everyone else, have more health, can instantly and indefinitely revive fallen teammates (Medic-spam = >=|), can sit on healthkits to further increase their health, and then they get the overall most powerful weapons in the game, the worst of which until recently being the M60, which functions as a full auto sniper rifle that kills in ~5 hits. Because clearly the M60 is an unstoppable killing machine that's easy to fire accurately while running around like a moron. I have literally been sniped at long to extreme range by M60's prior to the nerf.

Also, Carl Gustav is apparently the world's premier anti-personnel weapon. Never leave home without it (and the Explosive MK2 perk. Those perks need to die, seriously).


----------



## Garrus (May 9, 2010)

Grenade Spam, abuse of mortar strikes in Bad Company 2, uncapped sniper counts on enemy teams, no scoping with snipers, silencers on guns making them less powerful. 13 year olds being allowed to play games. Parents ignoring 13 year olds while playing games and letting their kid starve to death.


----------



## Zaraphayx (May 9, 2010)

Garrus said:


> Grenade Spam, abuse of mortar strikes in Bad Company 2, uncapped sniper counts on enemy teams, no scoping with snipers, silencers on guns making them less powerful. *13 year olds being allowed to play games. Parents ignoring 13 year olds while playing games and letting their kid starve to death.*



Yeah guys, leave the video games to the adults :V


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (May 9, 2010)

Zaraphayx said:


> Yeah guys, leave the video games to the adults :V


Or at least the people mature enough NOT to flip a bitch when they die...


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (May 9, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Weapons that do less damage than they should, and weapons that do more damage than they should
> 
> My shotgun will only hurt you a little but my knife will end you, what?!



Oh god, we need a game with actual weapons. Doom 3 weapons had awesome sounds but behaved like shit. And while it's satisfying to shoot a stalker gun, they feel like they're made out of fucking plastic.
And there's no fucking middle ground. (Borderlands was pretty cool though.) The best you'll probably find is in hard-boiled army simulators, but then you need a fucking transit system to get from a side of the map to the other.

lol mini-rant

OH ALSO THE SYRINGE GUN :V


----------



## Slyck (May 9, 2010)

Douchebags in online FPS games. Either be 17 or be *mature enough* to fake your age. This is the reason I fully support age restrictions. The game might not warp your mind, but you will sure do a number on the game. I'm talking to those 12-year-old who think their hackers because they managed to install a modpack and cheat. Woopie fucking doo you can copy files to your game folder!


----------



## Unsilenced (May 9, 2010)

Runefox said:


> So instead of doing something about objectives yourself, you preoccupy yourself with fucking around with your teammates. Hey, I wonder why you lose? They're meat shield distractions and they'll occasionally get kills. Leave 'em alone and concentrate on moving up.
> 
> As a Recon, I spot the shit out of everything and cover the objectives. When I'm in a group moving up, I motion mine. I haven't played much recently, but I've been going Assault more often than anything else. AN-94 + foregrip = <3 Snipe-capable assault rifle that does a ton of damage and has very little recoil. Offset by "semi-auto" fire (2-round bursts), which I prefer.
> 
> ...



Fuuuuuuuuuu

Best sniper rifles in Bad Company 2:

M16a2 
870 combat w/ 12 gauge slugs
m60
m24

Notice something funny? 

ONLY ONE OF THOSE IS A SNIPER RIFLE

AND ONE IS A SHOTGUN (that people can headshot you with from across the bloody map!) 

GRRRRRRR


----------



## CyberFoxx (May 9, 2010)

Multiplayer games that have really crappy Single Player campaign tacked on at the last minute, and then advertise that it "Also includes awesome Single Player Campaign!!!"

Honestly, if you can't be bothered to extend the release deadline, don't bother releasing it! I just don't understand how releasing a crap game, getting crap reviews and crappy sales is somehow more economically sound than taking the extra time and money to make a great game, get amazing reviews and insane sales.


----------



## Alstor (May 9, 2010)

So this is the "Battlefield: Bad Company 2 Bashing Thread"?


And to get back on topic...

"Hey, message to all friends and recent players. I'm holding a tenth prestige lobby that won't start for hours after I make this. The price is $60, and I'll only do headshots because we have to cheat respectively. Send me a message and I'll invite you. But don't even listen to this message if you are not interested, as I am not setting myself to get trolled."

I DON'T EVEN KNOW YOU!

And I always troll.


----------



## Unsilenced (May 9, 2010)

Alstor said:


> *So this is the "Battlefield: Bad Company 2 Bashing Thread"?*
> 
> 
> And to get back on topic...
> ...



Naw. Just the duchebags who play it. 


Also, related to your post: "Douchebag you played with once and friended wants to play a game you don't even own... again..."


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (May 9, 2010)

People hording power weapons in Halo Reach Beta.  >_>


----------



## Verin Asper (May 9, 2010)

purposely driving vehicles off cliffs, killing your riding buddy as you bail out on em.


----------



## Willow (May 9, 2010)

Shark_the_raptor said:


> People hording power weapons in general


fix'd for accuracy


----------



## Xifer (May 9, 2010)

people who spam moves over and over again


----------



## Verin Asper (May 9, 2010)

Xifer said:


> people who spam moves over and over again


your fault for not learning then :V


----------



## Teco (May 9, 2010)

Enemies with very little variety but are stupid hard. 

Let me explain. I encountered an enemy in a game that was buffed up or something, it had a bunch of health and could take me out basically with it spin attack.

Its rather easy to beat it. Do a combo, wait for it to spin. Repeat. But it has so much fucking health that I'm just sitting there going Die faster die faster. 

Yeah. Thats fun.


----------



## Xifer (May 9, 2010)

Crysix Fousen said:


> your fault for not learning then :V


 
are you saying that i spam? well i dont, i learn how to play the game thank you very much


----------



## Verin Asper (May 9, 2010)

Xifer said:


> are you saying that i spam? well i dont, i learn how to play the game thank you very much


no I mean Not learning the pattern

all spam has patterns ya nut, thats what I said to the 2 guys I beat in a Guilt Gear tournament when they kept on going in a cycle with their attacks


----------



## Xifer (May 9, 2010)

Crysix Fousen said:


> no I mean Not learning the pattern
> 
> all spam has patterns ya nut, thats what I said to the 2 guys I beat in a Guilt Gear tournament when they kept on going in a cycle with their attacks


 
i see where you are going with this and i agree, but using two or three moves isnt a pattern


----------



## Willow (May 9, 2010)

Xifer said:


> i see where you are going with this and i agree, but using two or three moves isnt a pattern


That's called a combo in some cases

Oh yea, another complaint:
Games where you can still be killed/injured even when you're paused


----------



## Verin Asper (May 9, 2010)

Xifer said:


> i see where you are going with this and i agree, but using two or three moves isnt a pattern


it is, as its only 2-3 moves they are using, they will cycle thru those 2-3 moves



WillowWulf said:


> Oh yea, another complaint:
> Games where you can still be killed/injured even when you're  paused


I LOVE PSO FOR THAT, brb gonna go past this door knowing you wont follow me so I can access the menu


----------



## Xifer (May 9, 2010)

Crysix Fousen said:


> it is, as its only 2-3 moves they are using, they will cycle thru those 2-3 moves


 


WillowWulf said:


> That's called a combo in some cases


 
i guess


----------



## Willow (May 9, 2010)

Xifer said:


> i guess


Using one button for your main attack, your thumb goes numb after a while

(I hate using magic)


----------



## Digitalpotato (May 9, 2010)

Doing exploits and glitches in PvP.


----------



## redfoxnudetoons (May 10, 2010)

Achievements.

Why the fuck do games all come with them nowadays?

=>.<=


----------



## Verin Asper (May 10, 2010)

redfoxnudetoons said:


> Achievements.
> 
> Why the fuck do games all come with them nowadays?
> 
> =>.<=


cause some games they actually DO something, like TF2 and for 360 doing some achievements give stuff for ya avatar. These days they are somewhat WORTH getting


----------



## Unsilenced (May 10, 2010)

redfoxnudetoons said:


> Achievements.
> 
> Why the fuck do games all come with them nowadays?
> 
> =>.<=



BECAUSE I HAZ OVER 9000 E-PENIS gamerscore points!


----------

